# What pet any ideas?



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well have recently moved into anew house and are currently building and exstension on the side the size of the area is around 3meters wide by around 6 meters long i am hoping 2 covert it into keeping some kind of aniaml im open 2 anything frm turing the lot into a half water had land kinda thing to large snakes, lizards etc no spiders or anything like that please if any 1 has any ideas do let me know thanks Paul


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Choose a species you want to work with. I know that sounds stupid, but it means you will take better care of and have a vested interest in something you like.
You have PM...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

something like large lizards or chamelions.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Water monitor :nod:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pick an animal in need that's not too too too large and do a mini rescue and house multiple specimens, giving them a good home.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A large well planted atrium with running water could be used to house largeer frugivorous bird species like Touracos along with larger chameleon species, such as Yemen, Panther, Parson's or Oustlets....

In one of my enclosures we have white-cheeked Touracos, a large group of Basilisks, a small group of Yellow-Footed Tortoises, three species of Anolis, and in the "stream" that is in the enclosure we have a myriad of tetras. 
This is one of the reasons I recommended the Touracos to you as the diet is almost completely frugivorous you have the ability to house larger lizards, and chelonians, provided it is a spacious, well planted environment.

I like red-crested, Lady Ross, and violet Touracos..heck who am I kidding, I like all the Touracos...but you would have similiar options with other bird species, provided they were not going to eat the lizards you chose to keep in the enclosure...
attached is a photo of a white-cheeked Touraco.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> A large well planted atrium with running water could be used to house largeer frugivorous bird species like Touracos along with larger chameleon species, such as Yemen, Panther, Parson's or Oustlets....
> 
> In one of my enclosures we have white-cheeked Touracos, a large group of Basilisks, a small group of Yellow-Footed Tortoises, three species of Anolis, and in the "stream" that is in the enclosure we have a myriad of tetras.
> This is one of the reasons I recommended the Touracos to you as the diet is almost completely frugivorous you have the ability to house larger lizards, and chelonians, provided it is a spacious, well planted environment.
> ...


Yes this is exactly wot i am wanting 2 go for something with birds and lizards with mayb alil stream thats a gr8 idea i dont suppose u have any pics of ur enclosure do u? just so i know how it should be set out ,

so ur sayin i could also keep larger lizards in there also providing there is enough space and is well planted?

With these kinda birds in a well planted are and anice stream would i be able 2 house iguanas?

any help on the plans or plans for the layout how a stream shud be set up and wot kind of heating a nd lighting i would need wud be helpful, also how much substrate and how wot i shud use for it.

u have been very helpful thanks.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Pick an animal in need that's not too too too large and do a mini rescue and house multiple specimens, giving them a good home.


i think thats a great idea.. there are so many pets out there that need help so why not do that??


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

its agood idea but id rather have something that looks good and some creatures that i am interested in and are gunna enjoy,thinking more 2wards the way of the idea thar crockeeper said with birds and lizards. Just sortin out the ground work and that for now.


----------

